# average size @ 10 weeks?



## nataliecmu

Hello all! I have done a ton of research on the Maltese breed...but I was just wondering what the average was of most babies at 10 weeks?


----------



## nataliecmu

Maybe this is a better question...what did everyone's puppy weigh at 10-11 weeks? I just don't know what to expect... Tini was 1lb 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Brit'sMom

Brit was 1.5 at 11weeks


----------



## Mystify79

Tuffy was 2lbs 6oz at 11 weeks old.. He's a little bit over 5lbs now at almost 8 months old.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Can't help ya. I got Brinkley at 14-15 weeks and he was 4 something.

Now at almost 6 months, he is a little over 6 pounds.


----------



## Guest

Lacey was 2.5 pounds at 9 weeks. She is now almost 7 months old and she weighs 5 pounds, 0 ounce. She grew alot about a month ago but hasn't grown at all since then. My breeder told me Lacey would be on the bigger side. She is a beautiful puppy.


----------



## Lilly521

Well sunny is going to be around 10-12lbs...i know its not standard but i really though his mom was beautiful and not really bigger than i wanted....and he is 11 or 12 weeks and weight i think almost 5lbs lol i knew he was bigger than normal but he sounds huge now lol


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Wow! Lilly521, that is a big puppy. Lexi was 2.5 lbs at 11/12 weeks. She will be 8 months old on the 25th (my birthday) and has been 6.6-6.7 lbs now for about 2.5 weeks. So I think she might me slowing down and possibly done growing. 

Does anyone know when Maltese usually stop growing?


----------



## mylittlebella

Bella was about 2lbs at 10 weeks. She'll be 15 weeks tomorrow and on Saturday she weighed 2-3/4 lbs. so her growth has slowed down a bit. The vet said she’ll be tiny. My other puppy Piccolina died at 12 weeks and she weighed 1 lb and 3 oz. but she might have been sick already but still she was super tiny. Her mom only weighed 3 lbs.


----------



## Maxismom

maxi was almost 2lbs at 12 weeks but he is going to be a year old on thursday the 16th and varies between 8 to 9lbs he is also very long i call him my skinny Q-tip are any of your babies long out of curosity


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Sep 14 2004, 09:28 AM
> *maxi was almost 2lbs at 12 weeks but he is going to be a year old on thursday the 16th and varies between 8 to 9lbs he is also very long i call him my skinny Q-tip are any of your babies long out of curosity
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9122*


[/QUOTE]


Brinkley is medium...ha ha.
Not too long, but not short and stubby like some others I have seen.


----------



## pico's parent

Pico was 1.5 lbs at 10 weeks and is 4.5 lbs now at 3 years. Sometimes I forget how little he is until I see him with other dogs or sitting by himself in the middle of our sea of deep blue carpet with his head cutely tilted to one side.


----------



## Guest

Lacey is long. She will be months old on the 22nd and she weighs 7 pounds 5 ounces. I think she is going to be a big one. Doesn't matter to me...love her no matter what.


----------



## zsazsasmom

ZsaZsa weighed 3 lbs at 14 weeks, she is 20 wks now and I dont know how much she weighs, I would guess about 4.5


----------



## Sunshine

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Sep 3 2004, 02:43 PM
> *Maybe this is a better question...what did everyone's puppy weigh at 10-11 weeks? I just don't know what to expect... Tini was 1lb 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=8262*


[/QUOTE]

At 7 weeks Abby was about 683g (1.5lb), at 14 weeks, she was around 1400g (3lb)


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by jami_@Sep 14 2004, 11:21 AM
> *Lacey is long.  She will be months old on the 22nd and she weighs 7 pounds 5 ounces.  I think she is going to be a big one.  Doesn't matter to me...love her no matter what.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9140*


[/QUOTE]


Hey jamie
Maxi is long also he will be 14 months on nov 16 and he weighs 9.3lbs
he is very sturdy which i like and he has a beautiful coat he fits into smalls
i just have to get him long sweaters i call him my little Q-tip
he stopped growing i would say at around 1 year hasnt gained any weight and hasnt gotten any longer


----------



## Kaley

My lil one is almost 19 weeks.. and weights 7.3 pounds...


----------



## Ladysmom

According to the AKC, the standard for the body is "compact, the height from the withers to the ground equaling the length from the withers to the root of the tail" so you should be able to measure Maxi to find out if he really is too long for the breed.


----------



## denise&chico

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 5 2004, 01:49 PM
> *According to the AKC, the standard for the body is "compact, the height from the withers to the ground equaling the length from the withers to the root of the tail" so you should be able to measure Maxi to find out if he really is too long for the breed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15034*


[/QUOTE]
I GOT CHICO ST 16 WEEKS AND HE WAS 2 AND A HALF POUNDS AND NOW AT 7 MONTHS HE IS 5 AND HALF


----------



## k/c mom

At 10 weeks, Catcher was 2.8 pounds. At 6 months, he is 6.6.


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 5 2004, 01:49 PM
> *According to the AKC, the standard for the body is "compact, the height from the withers to the ground equaling the length from the withers to the root of the tail" so you should be able to measure Maxi to find out if he really is too long for the breed.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=15034*


[/QUOTE]

what do you mean withers? whats that 
thanks


----------



## kodie

Kodie was only alittle over 1lb (I think 18 oz) at 10 weeks.. so i dont think hes a good example of a normal (average) weight ..hahahah


----------



## Ladysmom

The withers is the spot on top of the shoulders where the neck and body meet. The measurement from there to the base of the tail should be the same as from there to the floor according to the standard.

Here's the complete Maltese standard from the American Maltese Association:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

According to the Bhe Jei Maltese website, a 10 week old Maltese will be double it's size as an adult:

How Big Will My Puppy Be?

Maltese breeders usually use the weight at about 10 - 12 weeks to gauge the size of a Maltese when they are adults. Double the weight -- a female will be slightly smaller and a male perhaps slightly larger. For example, if your female puppy weighs 2 1/4 pounds at around 3 months of age (the age you bought your puppy from the breeder) I would expect that your little girl will weight around 4 - 4 1/2 pounds as an adult. A male puppy that weighs 2 3/4 pounds at 3 months will probably mature out to around 6 pounds. Both of these puppies would be well within the standard for the Maltese breed.


----------



## babycoconut

Coco will be 12 weeks tomorrow and she's 2.2 lbs. as of this morning. My little babe is growing up!








She was at 2 lbs. exactly at 10 weeks. She hasn't gained a *lot*, but she IS off of her hamburg and rice and on regular puppy food, now. (which she looooves!) I think the hamburg and rice was making her pretty thick around the middle. She seems to have evened out. She looks bigger in general, but not so round.

That average thing is really neat! I guess by that, Coconut will probably end up around 4 lbs. or a little more... But then again, who knows, huh?


----------



## Maxismom

i dont believe that to be true Maxi at 10 weeks was less them 2lbs i think he was 2.2 at 12 weeks at 14 months he is 9.3 lbs so i dont know if that formula works all the time he is also a pedigree pure breed maltese has all his black points on top of that he has the most adorable prominent walk and his tail is beautiful
so whats standard really mean


----------



## tag

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Nov 29 2004, 05:34 PM
> *i dont believe that to be true Maxi at 10 weeks was less them 2lbs i think he was 2.2 at 12 weeks at 14 months he is 9.3 lbs so i dont know if that formula works all the time he is also a pedigree pure breed maltese has all his black points on top of that he has the most adorable prominent walk and his tail is beautiful
> so whats standard really mean
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19262*


[/QUOTE]



Do you remember what he was at 5 or 6 months? Vinny is 20 weeks old today, at 18 weeks his last vet visit he was 3.4lbs, he is so short right now i have a hard time imagining him getting much bigger.


----------



## charmypoo

I think all of them vary in growth rates and it is hard to predict. I got Sparkle at 14 weeks but I kept detail records of her weight progression.

8 weeks - 1 lbs 13 ounces
12 weeks - 2 lbs 0 ounces 
14 weeks - 2 lbs 2 ounces
17 weeks - 2 lbs 4 ounces
19 weeks - 2 lbs 7 ounces
20 weeks - 2 lbs 8 ounces
21 weeks - 2 lbs 9 ounces
21 weeks - 2 lbs 9 ounces
22 weeks - 2 lbs 10 ounces
23 weeks - 2 lbs 10 ounces
24 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces (May 28)
27 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces (June 13)
31 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces (July 14)
9 months - 3 lbs 3 ounces (September 15)
11.5 months - 3 lbs 4 ounces (November 28)

This is Sparkle

















My Cookie was 1.6 lbs at 12 weeks and 2.6 lbs at 16 weeks. She is now around 4.5 to 5 lbs. Nibbler has been 2.8 lbs since he was 8 months old.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 30 2004, 08:38 PM
> *I think all of them vary in growth rates and it is hard to predict. I got Sparkle at 14 weeks but I kept detail records of her weight progression.
> 
> 8 weeks - 1 lbs 13 ounces
> 12 weeks - 2 lbs 0 ounces
> 14 weeks - 2 lbs 2 ounces
> 17 weeks - 2 lbs 4 ounces
> 19 weeks - 2 lbs 7 ounces
> 20 weeks - 2 lbs 8 ounces
> 21 weeks - 2 lbs 9 ounces
> 21 weeks - 2 lbs 9 ounces
> 22 weeks - 2 lbs 10 ounces
> 23 weeks - 2 lbs 10 ounces
> 24 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces (May 28)
> 27 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces (June 13)
> 31 weeks -  2 lbs 11 ounces (July 14)
> 9 months - 3 lbs 3 ounces (September 15)
> 11.5 months - 3 lbs 4 ounces (November 28)
> 
> My Cookie was 1.6 lbs at 12 weeks and 2.6 lbs at 16 weeks.  She is now around 4.5 to 5 lbs.  Nibbler has been 2.8 lbs since he was 8 months old.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19531*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, your babies are gorgeous. I remember you from MO.... so glad to see you here!! I loved hearing about your beautiful babies....


----------



## lani




----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 30 2004, 08:38 PM
> *I think all of them vary in growth rates and it is hard to predict. I got Sparkle at 14 weeks but I kept detail records of her weight progression.
> 
> 8 weeks - 1 lbs 13 ounces
> 12 weeks - 2 lbs 0 ounces
> 14 weeks - 2 lbs 2 ounces
> 17 weeks - 2 lbs 4 ounces
> 19 weeks - 2 lbs 7 ounces
> 20 weeks - 2 lbs 8 ounces
> 21 weeks - 2 lbs 9 ounces
> 21 weeks - 2 lbs 9 ounces
> 22 weeks - 2 lbs 10 ounces
> 23 weeks - 2 lbs 10 ounces
> 24 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces (May 28)
> 27 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces (June 13)
> 31 weeks -  2 lbs 11 ounces (July 14)
> 9 months - 3 lbs 3 ounces (September 15)
> 11.5 months - 3 lbs 4 ounces (November 28)
> 
> This is Sparkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cookie was 1.6 lbs at 12 weeks and 2.6 lbs at 16 weeks.  She is now around 4.5 to 5 lbs.  Nibbler has been 2.8 lbs since he was 8 months old.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19531*


[/QUOTE]


It seems like it has been a while since you have been on here...I was missing you and the sweet pictures of your babies the other day!!! I told my hubby that I wanted a "pudgy-face" female...like your babies...I had to show him your babies' faces for him to understand what I meant







I meant it in a good way...







I just want a shorter nose/face next time than what Brinkley has.
(not that he is not insanely gorgeous..I just want a different gorgeous next time!)







Anyway, I have always thought your babies were darlin!!! I didn't realize until just now reading your post how tiny they were!!! All that hair can really fool you in a picture!!! Maybe when I am ready for a sister companion, I will find out where you got yours....???? 

I am rambling badly!!! I need to go to BED!!!
Anywya, it is good to see you back!!!


----------



## charmypoo

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Nov 30 2004, 09:59 PM
> *It seems like it has been a while since you have been on here...I was missing you and the sweet pictures of your babies the other day!!! I told my hubby that I wanted a "pudgy-face" female...like your babies...I had to show him your babies' faces for him to understand  what I meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant it in a good way...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want a shorter nose/face next time than what Brinkley has.
> (not that he is not insanely gorgeous..I just want a different gorgeous next time!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have always thought your babies were darlin!!! I didn't realize until just now reading your post how tiny they were!!! All that hair can really fool you in a picture!!! Maybe when I am ready for a sister companion, I will find out where you got yours....????
> 
> I am rambling badly!!! I need to go to BED!!!
> Anywya, it is good to see you back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19546*


[/QUOTE]

Hi Traci,

I sure am glad to be back.







I disappear in and out but I never leave forever. I do love the shorter nose, wider eye set, domer head look - they dub it the "baby doll" head. That is one of the things I look for in a maltese. As you can tell, I also like the smaller ones too. I have been lucky because my little ones are very healthy and sturdy. I love carrying them around.

Sparkle's breeder has two girls available right now with both champion parents. One of the girls is out of Sparkle's grandparents and should look very similiar to her. I wanted her but the breeder felt that she would be too small for show (just like how Sparkle stopped growing and turned out to be too small for breeding). If you are truely interested, write to me and I will pass on her contact information!

Charmaine


----------



## Maxismom

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Nov 30 2004, 08:38 PM
> *I think all of them vary in growth rates and it is hard to predict. I got Sparkle at 14 weeks but I kept detail records of her weight progression.
> 
> 8 weeks - 1 lbs 13 ounces
> 12 weeks - 2 lbs 0 ounces
> 14 weeks - 2 lbs 2 ounces
> 17 weeks - 2 lbs 4 ounces
> 19 weeks - 2 lbs 7 ounces
> 20 weeks - 2 lbs 8 ounces
> 21 weeks - 2 lbs 9 ounces
> 21 weeks - 2 lbs 9 ounces
> 22 weeks - 2 lbs 10 ounces
> 23 weeks - 2 lbs 10 ounces
> 24 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces (May 28)
> 27 weeks - 2 lbs 11 ounces (June 13)
> 31 weeks -  2 lbs 11 ounces (July 14)
> 9 months - 3 lbs 3 ounces (September 15)
> 11.5 months - 3 lbs 4 ounces (November 28)
> 
> 
> your babies are extrodinary!
> This is Sparkle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cookie was 1.6 lbs at 12 weeks and 2.6 lbs at 16 weeks.  She is now around 4.5 to 5 lbs.  Nibbler has been 2.8 lbs since he was 8 months old.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19531*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## jmm

It also greatly depends on the lines your dog is from. Some of them continue to grow very slowly up until a year. Also, many dogs fill out a bit more after they stop growing. 

In general, take the weight at 12 weeks, double it, then you may have an additional pound or two depending on the dog and the lines. The parents, grandparents, and great-grandparents are the best predictors of how big your puppy will get. One of the nice things about reputable breeders is that they generally have a pretty good idea of how big they expect a pup to get. 

Mikey was about 3 1/2 lbs at 4 months. He should be right around 6 lbs. Mika was 3 lbs at 12 weeks and weighed 12 as an adult, not overweight.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 3 2004, 08:26 AM
> *It also greatly depends on the lines your dog is from. Some of them continue to grow very slowly up until a year. Also, many dogs fill out a bit more after they stop growing.
> 
> In general, take the weight at 12 weeks, double it, then you may have an additional pound or two depending on the dog and the lines. The parents, grandparents, and great-grandparents are the best predictors of how big your puppy will get. One of the nice things about reputable breeders is that they generally have a pretty good idea of how big they expect a pup to get.
> 
> Mikey was about 3 1/2 lbs at 4 months. He should be right around 6 lbs. Mika was 3 lbs at 12 weeks and weighed 12 as an adult, not overweight.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20029*


[/QUOTE]

Jackie, if the formula worked, shouldn't Mika have ended up at 6-8 pounds? It seems like there is really no good way to know ..... For some reason, with us Malt owners, it is something we are always intersted in... I'm the same way... Catcher is 7 pounds at 7 months... and I wonder... how much bigger is he going to get??!!
The breeder did say he was likely going to be larger... about 8 pounds...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

Lexi was 2.5lbs at 12 weeks. She is now 10 months old and weighs 7.4lbs (not overweight).


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 3 2004, 10:19 AM
> *Jackie, if the formula worked, shouldn't Mika have ended up at 6-8 pounds? It seems like there is really no good way to know .....  For some reason, with us Malt owners, it is something we are always intersted in... I'm the same way... Catcher is 7 pounds at 7 months... and I wonder... how much bigger is he going to get??!!
> The breeder did say he was likely going to be larger... about 8 pounds...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20052*


[/QUOTE]


This is why I said in general. If your dog comes from a reputable breeder who knows the lines, they can tell you how accurate the formula is for their pups. Mika was a mill dog, probably mixed with Bichon. I wouldn't expect it to be accurate for her. If your dog came from a BYB, mill, or rescue, then you really can only guess.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by JMM+Dec 7 2004, 06:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Kallie/Catcher's Mom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 3 2004, 10:19 AM
> *
> Jackie, if the formula worked, shouldn't Mika have ended up at 6-8 pounds? It seems like there is really no good way to know .....  For some reason, with us Malt owners, it is something we are always intersted in... I'm the same way... Catcher is 7 pounds at 7 months... and I wonder... how much bigger is he going to get??!!
> The breeder did say he was likely going to be larger... about 8 pounds...
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20052*
Click to expand...


This is why I said in general. If your dog comes from a reputable breeder who knows the lines, they can tell you how accurate the formula is for their pups. Mika was a mill dog, probably mixed with Bichon. I wouldn't expect it to be accurate for her. If your dog came from a BYB, mill, or rescue, then you really can only guess.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21080
[/B][/QUOTE]

Catcher came from a reputable breeder, not a BYB or mill. The breeder knew I wanted a puppy that would be in the 7-9 pound range, so it looks like she was correct, so far.... unless Catcher gets much bigger. But his bone structure is very fine and unless his body changes a lot, I have a feeling he'll be between 7-8 pounds......


----------



## beccypaul

my little dixie was 2.6 pounds at 10 weeks and she has tiny head compared to her litter mates and seems finer boned. there was 5 girls in litter.
any ideas on size? was thinking around 6 pounds


----------



## babycoconut

Coco just went to the vet on Monday morning for another set of shots, and she weighs 3.3lbs. at 13 weeks! She's getting big and i'm so proud of her! heehee!
The breeder called yesterday and i told her about her weight, and she said she thinks she'll be about 6 lbs. full grown. Who knows!
The assistant who weighed her at the vet said "Oh, i think she'll be about 10 lbs. max.)!!! :lol: Even if she got to be 20 lbs. i'd love her to death!
I guess we'll just have to wait and see!
I can definitely tell a difference! She seems a lot less delicate! I mean, of course she still is, but she seems more solid.


----------



## Airmid

Angel was weighed today at the vets-she's about 4.6 pounds, at almost 6 months. How big do you think she'll get?
I'm not really that concerned-she'd be gorgeous at 15 pounds (or 40-lol) but I'm curious.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Dec 20 2004, 08:11 PM
> *Angel was weighed today at the vets-she's about 4.6 pounds, at almost 6 months. How big do you think she'll get?
> I'm not really that concerned-she'd be gorgeous at 15 pounds (or 40-lol) but I'm curious.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24564*


[/QUOTE]

Based on Catcher's size, I wouldn't think she'd be all that large.... Catcher was 6 pounds at 6 months and he is about 7 pounds now at 7 months..... He was 3.2 pounds at 12 weeks.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Dec 3 2004, 09:26 AM
> *In general, take the weight at 12 weeks, double it, then you may have an additional pound or two depending on the dog and the lines. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20029*


[/QUOTE]

This formula sure didn't work for Sylphide! She was 2.7 lbs at 12 weeks and last week weighed in at 9.5. (at 16 months). As you can see from her photos, she's a beautiful Maltese, having all breed characteristics with the exception of being bigger than the 4-7 lb standard (actually, in Europe the standard calls for larger standard, 3-4 kg (maximum 8.8182 lbs). FCI Maltese Standard

She has a very Maltese personality, a lovely face (although not quite baby doll), beautiful Maltese eyes, etc. 

Her parents were both around 5 lbs. 

On the other hand, there is a family with Malts here that has a 3 lbs Maltese. They own both the parents. The mom weighs 8 lbs, the dad was 6-7 lbs. Sometimes, you just can't predict based on immediate parentage and weight at 12 weeks. As JMM says, the ancestors must come to play in those circumstances.


----------



## jmm

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom+Dec 23 2004, 01:57 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JMM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 3 2004, 09:26 AM
> *In general, take the weight at 12 weeks, double it, then you may have an additional pound or two depending on the dog and the lines. <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20029*
Click to expand...

This formula sure didn't work for Sylphide! She was 2.7 lbs at 12 weeks and last week weighed in at 9.5. (at 16 months). As you can see from her photos, she's a beautiful Maltese, having all breed characteristics with the exception of being bigger than the 4-7 lb standard (actually, in Europe the standard calls for larger standard, 3-4 kg (maximum 8.8182 lbs). FCI Maltese Standard

She has a very Maltese personality, a lovely face (although not quite baby doll), beautiful Maltese eyes, etc. 

Her parents were both around 5 lbs. 

On the other hand, there is a family with Malts here that has a 3 lbs Maltese. They own both the parents. The mom weighs 8 lbs, the dad was 6-7 lbs. Sometimes, you just can't predict based on immediate parentage and weight at 12 weeks. As JMM says, the ancestors must come to play in those circumstances.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25158
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are very correct that the parents alone are not a good indicator of what the pup will mature to. A breeder who knows what the lines behind their dogs produce will be able to give the best estimate of adult size. Even then, it is only an estimate.


----------



## Laceys mom

I figure Lacey will be between 8-9 pounds when she is an adult. Her brother and sister are much smaller then she is. My breeder told me that Lacey would be on the larger size. Lacey has all the wonderful traits of a maltese. I picked her because of her personality. She has a lot of sass!!! The picture of her doesn't do her justice. It was taken on Christmas morning when she just woke up and I hate to say this but I am learning to trim her hair and I went a little overboard using the sciccors. I am so glad that hair grows out!!!!


----------



## babycoconut

Oh my! You know what? My last post about Coconut being 3.3 lbs, well, that was when she was 14 weeks, not 13!
Anyway, we took her again for her last set of puppy shots, and at 16 weeks and 2 days old she now proudly weighs *4 lbs*!!!
That seems big to me, but who knows! Teehee! I told the vet, "We might have a 20 lb maltese on our hands!" haha She said "Well, i hope not! We'd have to have a talk if so!" :lol:


----------



## Chelsey

Chelesy was 2.4 pounds at 10 weeks. Now she is 4.7 at 4 month.. We just took her to the vet yesterday.


----------



## Pippinsmom

Pippin was 2.9 lbs at 11 weeks and 3.4 lbs at 15 weeks. His breeder said that he was going to be about 4 1/2 to 5 lbs...I'm thinking more along the lines of 6 lbs but who knows? She said that his bones are shorter and stockier so he is going to stay a shorter dog...so if he's not going to grow upwards...he could look like a little barrel with legs by the time he's done.


----------



## k/c mom

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Dec 31 2004, 10:50 AM
> *Pippin was 2.9 lbs at 11 weeks and 3.4 lbs at 15 weeks.  His breeder said that he was going to be about 4 1/2 to 5 lbs...I'm thinking more along the lines of 6 lbs but who knows?  She said that his bones are shorter and stockier so he is going to stay a shorter dog...so if he's not going to grow upwards...he could look like a little barrel with legs by the time he's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26537*


[/QUOTE]

Those weights are about what Catcher was at those time periods. He's just about 7 pounds now at 8 months. The breeder thought he'd end up around 7-8.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Dec 31 2004, 09:52 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pippinsmom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 31 2004, 10:50 AM
> *Pippin was 2.9 lbs at 11 weeks and 3.4 lbs at 15 weeks.  His breeder said that he was going to be about 4 1/2 to 5 lbs...I'm thinking more along the lines of 6 lbs but who knows?  She said that his bones are shorter and stockier so he is going to stay a shorter dog...so if he's not going to grow upwards...he could look like a little barrel with legs by the time he's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26537*
Click to expand...

Those weights are about what Catcher was at those time periods. He's just about 7 pounds now at 8 months. The breeder thought he'd end up around 7-8.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=26540
[/B][/QUOTE]

2.9 lbs at 11 weeks is a little big. Lexi was 2.5 at 12 weeks ans is now 7.4 at 11 months old. Pippin could end up being 4.5-5 but my guess is he is going to be around 7lbs.


----------



## Pippinsmom

Yeah...that's what I thought too! My boyfriend says I'm crazy but you know what? I would love him even if he was 20 lbs...I just have this funny picture in my head of this little white barrel running around my living room!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

I was told by my breeder (since found out she is technically a puppymill) that Lexi would be between 5 and 6 pounds. Well I think she might be done growning and right now she is 7.4lbs. I actually think she is perfect at the size. She is still a small dog but at least she is not so small that I would have to worry about her getting hurt all the time.


----------



## roxy1234

hi it is nice to know that you have a small dog as well, i was really getting worried as my girls seems so small (yet full of energy) at being only 2 pounds at 20 weeks old.


----------



## Maltbabe

*Max and Cappi*

Cappi and Max are exactly 5 months old. Their weight is Max 6.5 A HEFFER with short legs and compact buddy. He is my beach ball!

Cappi is 3 lbs. and VERY COMPACT and light. They both have beautiful feathered white hair. small heads and Vet says they are standard Maltese with Cappi being on the smaller side.

They are both great EATERS and I just adore them!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss

Mystify79 said:


> Tuffy was 2lbs 6oz at 11 weeks old.. He's a little bit over 5lbs now at almost 8 months old.


Exactly same for Kitzel---except he is now almost 9 months old.


----------



## aprilb

LexiAndNikkisMom said:


> Wow! Lilly521, that is a big puppy. Lexi was 2.5 lbs at 11/12 weeks. She will be 8 months old on the 25th (my birthday) and has been 6.6-6.7 lbs now for about 2.5 weeks. So I think she might me slowing down and possibly done growing.
> 
> Does anyone know when Maltese usually stop growing?


 I don't know for sure, but both of mine stopped growing at 8 months, but I think this has a lot to do with their lines.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Wow! This thread is 6 years old! 

My newest litter of puppies at 11 weeks were over 2 lbs.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

I got Delilah right at 12 weeks and she was 2.2lbs now at one year of age, she is 4-4.5 lbs


----------



## Delilahs Mommy

JINKIES! I just noticed this thread is 6 years old! :blink:


----------



## sones

Butters was about 1.9-2.0lbs when he was 10-11weeks! He is currently 2.4lbs now at 17 weeks.


----------



## gypsyqueen

I was comparing the maltese growth chart with the weights most of the time the chart was wrong.


----------



## Sylie

I don't know what MiMi weighed at 10-11 weeks, because I didn't get her until she was 12 weeks.

Here's a link to a Maltese growth chart. MiMi followed the chart pretty closely, but she kept growing after after she was 20 weeks old. 



Pet Maltese | Maltese Growth Chart


----------



## Sylie

I also just noticed that this thread is years old and 7 pages long.

Never mind.


----------



## edelweiss

Kitzel weighed about 3 lbs at 13 wks. He is 13 months now & weighs just under 5 1/2 lbs. He was a bit chunkier but when he tried to poison himself he lost weight & has kept it off. He is a GREAT eater!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

dolce was 2.9 when i got him at 16 weeks and he is now 1 yr 5 m and he is 3.9 lb , they did tell me he wouldnt pass 4 lbs cause his mom and dad were tiny


----------



## gypsyqueen

Ive been comparing the size with the charts and it is not accurate with most of the puppys on this thread.


----------



## MyLuna

Luna Bella was 3.3 at 16 weeks and at her 5 month mark she weighs in at 3.7. If I remember right, the breeder told me the calculation at 10 or 12 weeks figured her to top out at 5 or 5.5.


----------



## Winkster

Winky was 1.3 lbs @ 9 weeks and is 4.5lbs at almost 3 years


----------



## Snowbody

Winkster said:


> Winky was 1.3 lbs @ 9 weeks and is 4.5lbs at almost 3 years


What a little cutie pie Winky is. :wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team

Well Archie was 1 lb 14 oz at 12 weeks old and at 7 years old he's over 10 lbs!!

Abbey was close to 2 lbs and 6 years later is 7 lbs

Ava. not sure but she was around 2.5 lbs at 6 months old when I got her and now at 2 1/2 years old she's a chubby 3 1/2 lbs....and she is a bit chubby.


----------



## Winkster

Snowbody said:


> What a little cutie pie Winky is. :wub::wub:


Thanks .... he's super sweet too


----------



## almitra

Pepper was 1.9 lbs at 12 weeks and weighs 4.8 at 2 1/2 yrs of age. Squeegee was substantially heavier at 12 weeks (3.3 lbs), but topped out at 5.3 lbs, which is what he weighs now @ 1 1/2 yrs.


----------



## Ryder's Mom

Ryder was 1 pound at twelve weeks when I got him and now he's 5.1 pounds at a year. His parents were each around twelve pounds though. Ry's the little runt.


----------



## BellaEnzo

I don't recall how old Bella was at 10 weeks, but she was just around 3lbs at a year old and out of no where she blew up! She is about 3.5 years old and the last time I weighed her she was around 9 pounds! Part of it is due to the fact that my father-in-law would feed her a ton! I just started her on a strict diet so we will see if that makes a difference. 

Enzo is 10 weeks and I'll get his weight on saturday and update my post.


----------



## Summergirl73

Bella weighed 2.5 lbs at 10 weeks. She's now 4 months and weighs about 3.5 lbs. Hope that helps


----------

